# calling all master techs



## backhoelover (Nov 8, 2015)

ok here is what i have anyone that can tell me something good or lead me to the carb tool will get a free copy of my master service manuls 3800 manuals ipls tech lessons etc


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 9, 2015)

Is that a mini pacman?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 9, 2015)

this HTML class. Value is http://www.amazon.co

Well.. since links are still not working go on Amazon and sesrch for Pacman carb tool


----------



## Thommo (Nov 14, 2015)

I have filed a groove into needles like that in the past so that it can be adjusted with a flat precision screwdriver. I just unscrewed the outer brass bit so the needle comes out with it and then you can hold the outer bit in one hand and wind the needle out so you can file a groove in the end. Some needles are glued in and need to be warmed with a lighter until the glue melts before you can unscrew them.


----------



## Honda_man (Dec 15, 2015)

Definitely looks like a pacman.


----------

